# Granger Pigs



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I decided it was time to feed the Bowtech once again, so I headed out to Granger.







Saturday morning was an excellent morning for the pigs to be moving at 41 degrees and light drizzle.

As I walked down one of the access roads a mere 1/4 mile from the truck, I spotted a group of hogs. As a got downwind and began my stalk, I heard a grunt almost right beside me in some bloodweed. There were hogs bedded right beside me at only 10 yards. I switched my plans and sat trying to find a little opening that I could shoot my arrow through. A big sow finally gave me a clear shot and I took it. The razor trick found it's mark.

She spun in circles not knowing what had happened and then all was still. I nocked another arrow and shot the sow again. This time she took off out of the blood weed and through the woods with an Atom broadhead sticking out of both sides.

I went over to the spot where she was standing, and quickly realized that the first shot I took had killed the sow where she stood







. Another pig had apparently stood in front of the sow as she died, and I shot a different pig.

As I tracked the 2nd hog through the brush, the blood began to get very weak and I had to track it through some knarly brush on my hands and knees. After nearly 100 yards, I heard a loud popping of teeth only 10 feet in front of me and slowly looked up to find a [email protected]#!ed sow looking at me eye to eye







! Apparently she wasn't dead... I slowly nocked another arrow and sat up on my knees drawing a bead on her forhead. THWACK! I hit her head on and she fell over deader than a doornail







.

Overall, a good eventfull trip to Granger, although I had to drag 2 pigs out...

Sorry for the long read, Kody


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

It doesn't get much better than that. I'm sure your heart was racing a few times during that hunt! Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Good job and great story follow up.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*bacon down*

:texasflag WTG kody

you had your work cut out for you on that on. way to keep composure and nail that sow...lesser man would cut-n-run. Where were you hunting in Granger? is that public land or you on you place private? looking to get a few new bowhunters together for a hog hunt-they haven't taken anything withtheir bows yet.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome! Congrats on the kills.

I'm curious, you said the sow hit with the Razortrick fell dead and the sow hit with the Atom ran off. In your opinion, did the 2nd pig run off due to a less than ideal shot placement or lack of performance by the Atom. I'm realy interested in your opinion since you obviously have experience with both. I have killed deer and hogs successfully with the Razortrick, but, have never shot the Atom. It seems they are a rather controversial head.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, great shooting.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, great job.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on the kills.
> 
> I'm curious, you said the sow hit with the Razortrick fell dead and the sow hit with the Atom ran off. In your opinion, did the 2nd pig run off due to a less than ideal shot placement or lack of performance by the Atom. I'm realy interested in your opinion since you obviously have experience with both. I have killed deer and hogs successfully with the Razortrick, but, have never shot the Atom. It seems they are a rather controversial head.


It was just placement, I love the atom as well as the Razortrick... I shot the first sow directly in the heart with the razortrick and the second one a little high in the lungs.



> you had your work cut out for you on that on. way to keep composure and nail that sow...lesser man would cut-n-run. Where were you hunting in Granger? is that public land or you on you place private? looking to get a few new bowhunters together for a hog hunt-they haven't taken anything withtheir bows yet.


I was on the public land...


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Good job and story!


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

good story. rush trying to get them before they get you


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the story and pics. Good eats!


----------

